# 2004 jeep grand cherokee power window trouble



## kyracer6 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have a 2004 jeep grand cherokee laredo and the passenger side windows and door locks quit working....drivers side works perfect...rolled down passenger window halfway and now wont come back up!!!....where would the wiring harness for that side plug in?


----------



## bsimon (Feb 23, 2008)

I just had that same trouble found orange white #12 wire broke in boot between door jam and door respliced now all is well, harness unplugs from door after getting it out of door backfed wires into passenger compartment for slack to work respliced and feed all back to door reconnected .


----------

